
The U.S. Private Sector Job Quality Index (JQI) - INGELRII
https://www.jobqualityindex.com/
======
INGELRII
The JQI Curve:
[https://d3n8a8pro7vhmx.cloudfront.net/voxaradev/pages/11297/...](https://d3n8a8pro7vhmx.cloudfront.net/voxaradev/pages/11297/attachments/original/1573675173/image001.png?1573675173)

Current Level is 80.62

Change From 1990 Inception is -14.3%

> They recently unveiled the US Private Sector Job Quality Index (or JQI for
> short), a new monthly indicator that aims to track the quality of jobs
> instead of just the quantity. The JQI measures the ratio of what the
> researchers call “high-quality” versus “low-quality” jobs, based on whether
> the work offer more or less than the average income.

[https://qz.com/1752676/the-job-quality-index-is-the-
economic...](https://qz.com/1752676/the-job-quality-index-is-the-economic-
indicator-weve-been-missing/)

